# State exchanges are in trouble!!



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

From my local paper.

http://www.postbulletin.com/news/local/ ... 6dc03.html



> As questions mount, it's game time for MNsure
> 
> Posted: Monday, March 23, 2015 11:22 am
> 
> ...


Re-read everything in bold and underlined!!

Then ask... how will this all be self-sufficient?

I thought the state exchanges were "key" and "an intergral part of the whole plan". I thought that the fed would start to walk away and the states would take over?

This should worry everyone. Because if states need more "federal aid" to stay afloat. Where is that money going to come from?????


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

This sounds a lot like the ethanol industry. It only works with taxes and no one wants more taxes. Well except if you yourself isn't going to get taxed. Everyone who voted for Obama should be taxed more for their "free" health care.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

how could anyone ever think it would or could work? take a look at medicare.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

6162rk said:


> how could anyone ever think it would or could work? take a look at medicare.


How can anyone vote democrat? Look at their track record.


----------

